# Vidalinux/Gentoo USB ports, fans not working. [FIXED]

## Faceman0

I'm pretty much a Linux newbie, so bare with me please.  I started off with Vidalinux and once I got used to that I moved to Gentoo 2.6.11 r 11 kernel.  Everything was working fine in Vidalinux, but now that I've switched to Gentoo non of my USB ports work at all.  Flash drives, USB mice, nothing works.  My laptop system is a Toshiba A65-S126 Satellite.  I've searched the forums and tried to follow any guides I could, but nothing has seemed to work.  As I said, I'm new to Linux, so I'd probably need more walking through that other people.

I'd appreciate any help anyone could give me.

LSPCI:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device cab3 (rev 05)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (root@localhost.localdomain) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Tue Jun 28 16:19:44 EDT 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

Please let me know if there's any other info I should supply.  Any insight is appreciated.Last edited by Faceman0 on Thu Aug 04, 2005 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wah

Faceman0,

Hi.  Couple of thoughts - 

1.  Did you install USB support in your kernal?  If so, was it built-in or modular?  Which ones did you install (Ehci, uhci, ohci, or all)?

2.  Please do a lsusb and post the output.  If you get an error about that command, emerge usbutils and try again.  However, based on item 1, you may not get anything back here.

3.  If you did do the USB support as a module, do a 'modprobe -l' and see if the modules were installed.  You may either have to add them to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x and/or modprobe them.

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
> 
> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
> usb-storage: device found at 4
> ...

 

Your dmesg is definitely picking up usb devices, so they're recognized. 

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01) 

 

Based on this, you would want OHCI and EHCI (USB 2.0 support) enabled somehow in the kernel.  Also, you would want the USB-Storage module enabled in the kernel or as a module.

Cheers,

Wah

----------

## Faceman0

I did include them in the kernel as built in.  I installed support for all 3 kinds of USB.

lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the help.

----------

## ycUygB1

I had the same problem a week ago.  I also have a Satellite, although that's not important.

Here's my setup now, which works:

You'll probably need ohci_hcd.

If you list the output of lspci, you'll see the necessary drivers. My system needs ehci and ohci, but not the older uhci.

You can see if I'm right by just trying to load the modules now:

modprobe ehci_hcd

modprobe ohci_hcd

My mouse started working immediately after the second command.

You might also want to load these into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Harold

xorg.conf

-------Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "X.Org Configured"

Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Logitech MX1000" "SendCoreEvents"

# Serial Mouse not detected

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Logitech MX1000"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "auto"

Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Touchpad"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "auto"

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

# Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "0.02"

# Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "0.10"

# Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

--lspci-----

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

--lsmod---

Module Size Used by

pcmcia 30740 2

yenta_socket 24712 1

rsrc_nonstatic 14720 1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core 56324 3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ntfs 226996 1

ohci_hcd 37636 0

ehci_hcd 48776 0

8139too 27264 0

ath_pci 64928 0

ath_rate_onoe 10120 1 ath_pci

wlan 123356 3 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal 149840 2 ath_pci

evdev 10496 0

Hope this helps.

----------

## Faceman0

Well, I screwed around with the kernel to get uhci and ehci as modules.  Then I screwed around more after having the kernel corrupted.  I finally figured out how to properly rebuild and replace the kernel in the /boot directory.   (Yay for reading documentation!!)

Upon getting back into the system, I tried:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe ehci_hcd
> 
> modprobe ohci_hcd
> ...

 

and my mouse started working fine.  The only thing is I can't figure exactly what you meant to put into

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 

I tried putting in ehci_hcd and ochi_hcd at the end of that file 

kernel-2.6

 *Quote:*   

> input
> 
> mousedev
> 
> hid
> ...

 

Should it just be ehci/ohci?  I'm sure I'm fubar'ing this more than needed.  But I'm thankful for the help you've given so far.  It's nice to at least be able to get the USB working.

----------

## wah

 *Quote:*   

> I tried putting in ehci_hcd and ochi_hcd at the end of that file
> 
> kernel-2.6
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

Actually, it should be uhci-hcd and/or ehci-hcd.  And, once you place them in that doc, you also need to do a "modules-update" to allow Gentoo to register them for the next boot.  One other thing - I'm not familiar with the usb-uhci module...is that a typo, really meaning "uhci-hcd"?

Cheers,

Wah

----------

## Faceman0

First of all I think usb-uhci was from a failed attempt I had made earlier to fix this problem.  I guess I forgot i fooled around with that file.

Anyway, here is what my kernel-2.6 looks like now:

 *Quote:*   

> input
> 
> mousedev
> 
> hid
> ...

 

I have added process, thermal, and fan in part of another solution to get my acpi running, as the fan on my notebook will turn off.

The interesting thing I've noticed is that once I'd logged into my username, I ran a lsmod which showed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ath_pci                53024  0
> ...

 

So it's evident that none of the modules are running automatically at bootup.  Upon doing modprobe ochi_hcd the USB ports work.  I then follow with ones for processor, fan, and thermal.  This is the current lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> wlan_wep                6016  1
> ...

 

I'm not quite sure why it's not loading it at bootup.  But hopefully this will be the last thing to solve to get it all working.  I'll look into it some more.

----------

## ycUygB1

the file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

should contain the following lines.

ath_pci

ehci_hcd

ohci_hcd

Please note the underbar, not the minus sign.  You don't need to run any other update scripts.

Just reboot and these modules will be loaded, and your mouse will work.

----------

## ycUygB1

To get your ethernet port automatically loaded

you'd also put the following in:

8139too

----------

## Faceman0

The ethernet port was already working fine.  However, I figured out how to fix it.  As I said I started with VidaLinux and went over to a Gentoo kernel, so  I'm not sure if this was due to Vida, or just a Gentoo problem.  However, it turns out the file to load modules is not

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

but rather

/etc/modules.autoload

So to summarize, I added in ohci support, thermal, fan, and processor acpi support as modules into the kernel, rebuilt, and copied to the boot.  Then I added in ohci_hcd, fan, thermal, and processor to /etc/modules.autoload (the file previously has nothing in it) and the modules all loaded at boot.  

Thanks for all the help!!

----------

## ycUygB1

Have you thought also about just doing a clean Gentoo install?

This would allow the Gentoo forum people to help you more expeditiously, 

since our setup would be the same as yours..

Just an idea, but it would cause you a lot of setup problems in the short term.

Harold

----------

## Faceman0

I'm actually planning on it, now that I am more acquainted with Gentoo.  Just waiting for the semester to be over.

----------

